# Zaragoza



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, 

I was just wondering if anybody could shed some light on this city? What did you think of it? Climate, things to do etc.?

I'm thinking of a move to Spain to teach and am researching a few cities.

Thank you!

Kate


----------



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Kate,

I taught in Zaragoza last year - I will need to send you a P.M.


----------

